# Frogs for rubs?



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

what terrestrial frogs can be kept in a rub from 24 to 50 litres


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

clownbarb1 said:


> what terrestrial frogs can be kept in a rub from 24 to 50 litres


U can keep frogs in rubs :gasp::gasp::blush:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
you can't really keep adult frogs in :devil:RUBs:devil:


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

ok sorry


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i've kept a tiger salamander in a 64 litre (same floor space as a 50) and my green burrowing frogs have been aestivating in a similar storage box (unbranded) and will go back once they're out of the rain chamber 

the internals of a 50 litre are pretty big (internal size 60.5 x 37 x 28 cm) I'm not sure but a horned frog should be alright in that shouldn't it? if not some FBT's should be ok right (may need to escape proof the edge)? 

if not frogs I know fire salamanders, tiger salamanders, mandarin newts, to be honest most terrestrial salamanders and even semi aquatic should be fine in a 50ltr. 

what about some bumblebee toads (again with the escape proofing) Frog Forum - Bumble Bee Walking Toad - Melanophryniscus stelzneri (Weyenbergh, 1875) - Care and Breeding


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i have kept the following species in plastic tubs of appropriate size
kaloula pulchra
ceratorphys sp..
xenopus laevis
sirulana tropicalis


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

in the olden days everyone used aquaria for frogs without too many problems,This was before Exo Terras and the like. RUBs are like aquariums It depends on the species of frog and the height of the RUB but in essensence I cannot see a problem assuming that you create enough airholes.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> hiya
> you can't really keep adult frogs in :devil:RUBs:devil:


 Lot's of people keep horned frogs in RUBs. I don't like them, but there's nothing especially wrong with them.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

colinm said:


> in the olden days everyone used aquaria for frogs without too many problems,This was before Exo Terras and the like. RUBs are like aquariums It depends on the species of frog and the height of the RUB but in essensence I cannot see a problem assuming that you create enough airholes.


what do you mean olden days lol I still keep phibs in tanks :lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

berry1 said:


> U can keep frogs in rubs :gasp::gasp::blush:


Of course you can!

I have a small cane toad in an 80 rub and have kept other amphibians in them. Its no different that a glass viv apart from the viewings rubbish.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

fardilis said:


> hiya
> you can't really keep adult frogs in :devil:RUBs:devil:


Um...u can! 
80 ltr are bigger than some exo terra. What's the matter with them? Waterproof, easy to clean, light weight, don't crack etc... Not the prettiest of enclosures but perfectly suitable for many species. Ground species like horned frogs, tomatoes, green toads, fire bellies, salamanders etc.are easy to keep in them and even some treefrogs would be ok and able to breed in them. I wouldn't use the lower ones like 50s but 80s are great.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I had my horned frog in one for a while.

I guess aestics wise it wont be as pretty but there is nothing wrong with it. 
As long as its big enough for whatever species.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

think about it, most if not all frogs need high humidity, and whats the best for keeping in moisture? RUB's, so yes RUB's are perfect for most ground dwelling frogs, and even some arborial species. The only con is that veiwing them is hard,


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

animalstory said:


> Of course you can!
> 
> I have a small cane toad in an 80 rub and have kept other amphibians in them. Its no different that a glass viv apart from the viewings rubbish.


Lmao o sorry you can then:lol2:.......... But i kinda put it rong i ment like why the hell would you put one in a RUB? Christ for the price of some of them wouldn't you want good viewing?:whistling2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

frogs and toads don't always like to be viewed, many are only active at night so a rub gives them security.

they are easy to clean, light weight, wont crack, wont chip or warp, hold water without leaking....


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

animalstory said:


> *frogs and toads don't always like to be viewed, many are only active at night so a rub gives them security.*
> 
> they are easy to clean, light weight, wont crack, wont chip or warp, hold water without leaking....


On the other hand, there's not a lot of point in keeping them if they can't be viewed at least part of the time, and I would guess that opening the top to see them is more disruptive than a view through glass. I would think, as with some snakes, they would be most useful for breeding projects.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont use rubs for my frogs i dont see the point of owning something you cant view, and as Ron rightly said stressing the animal out everytime you want to see it. Ill keep to vivs for my amphibians and use rubs for springtails and woodlice which im not bothered about seeing :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

richie.b said:


> I dont use rubs for my frogs i dont see the point of owning something you cant view, and as Ron rightly said stressing the animal out everytime you want to see it. Ill keep to vivs for my amphibians and use rubs for springtails and woodlice which im not bothered about seeing :2thumb:
> 
> Richie


load of pants.

why would it stress them out- removing the lid dosent do that at all? rubs are not suited to every frog or toad. they are not suited for viewing so the owner would by a viv if they wanted to view all the time. If they dont want to view or see it often then a rubs fine. A lot are active at night so in a viv during the day many would be hiding away and you would need a red light for night viewing. Rub users may not want to sit and view the frog. they go in and clean and feed just before lights out, frogs sitting on a leaf or hiding, not stressed at all. 
all depends on what the overall person is wanting to do/keep. 
personally i think the exoterras are lovely vivs and good for amphibians. I have kept salamanders in rubs and only disturbed every now and again. the only amphibian i have in a rub at present is a colorado river toad. he dosent like a viv and a rub suites him fine.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

animalstory said:


> load of pants.
> 
> why would it stress them out- removing the lid dosent do that at all? rubs are not suited to every frog or toad. they are not suited for viewing so the owner would by a viv if they wanted to view all the time. If they dont want to view or see it often then a rubs fine. A lot are active at night so in a viv during the day many would be hiding away and you would need a red light for night viewing. Rub users may not want to sit and view the frog. they go in and clean and feed just before lights out, frogs sitting on a leaf or hiding, not stressed at all.
> all depends on what the overall person is wanting to do/keep.
> personally i think the exoterras are lovely vivs and good for amphibians. I have kept salamanders in rubs and only disturbed every now and again. the only amphibian i have in a rub at present is a colorado river toad. he dosent like a viv and a rub suites him fine.


Not a load of pants as you put it mate this is my opinion and im intitled to it like you, as for taking the lid off its a well known fact that any animal gets stressed from being viewed from above. But then i expect you know that. So your saying to me that for example its ok to keep white treefrogs in a rub because theyre nocturnal so cant be viewed in the day anyway. All im saying is for most amphibians in my opinion vivs are far better
and its my opinion and ill stand by it so you can talk about pants as much as you want it wont change a thing fella

Richie


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

I think your both right, i had some whites in a exo terra and a horned in a rub and they were very happy and healthy, but its all personal preferrence so why dont you 2 agree to disagree, :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

richie.b said:


> Not a load of pants as you put it mate this is my opinion and im intitled to it like you, as for taking the lid off its a well known fact that any animal gets stressed from being viewed from above. But then i expect you know that. So your saying to me that for example its ok to keep white treefrogs in a rub because theyre nocturnal so cant be viewed in the day anyway. All im saying is for most amphibians in my opinion vivs are far better
> and its my opinion and ill stand by it so you can talk about pants as much as you want it wont change a thing fella
> 
> Richie


What im saying is each to there own. If you want to use a rub you can so why tell the op you cant? obviously a viv is better for viewing but he's not asking that question is he. So to say NO is a load of pants. 
Whites wont give a cricket if viewed from the side, front or upside down. I have a pair in an exo. Most of the day they sit on a branch or leaf. They are active if i feed them but they are most active at night and to view their activity its best to use a red light when its dark. 
Rubs arent the best enclosures for climbers as they may try to escape when the lids off but again the OP has not said what he wants to keep in them, or did i miss that?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

animalstory said:


> What im saying is each to there own. If you want to use a rub you can so why tell the op you cant? obviously a viv is better for viewing but he's not asking that question is he. So to say NO is a load of pants.
> Whites wont give a cricket if viewed from the side, front or upside down. I have a pair in an exo. Most of the day they sit on a branch or leaf. They are active if i feed them but they are most active at night and to view their activity its best to use a red light when its dark.
> Rubs arent the best enclosures for climbers as they may try to escape when the lids off but again the OP has not said what he wants to keep in them, or did i miss that?


And in what part of my post did i tell the op he cant use a rub all i said is i wouldnt use one, rubs can be used for certain amphibians but in my opinion theyre not the best enclosures. i spend a lot of money on amphibians and i want to create the best possible enviroments for them which means fully planted natural vivs that also look good, it doesnt matter to me whether the frog is active in the day or not the viv still looks good. 
So i suggest you read things properly next time before you come on here spouting off about your pants

Richie


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

animalstory said:


> What im saying is each to there own. If you want to use a rub you can so why tell the op you cant? obviously a viv is better for viewing but he's not asking that question is he. So to say NO is a load of pants.
> Whites wont give a cricket if viewed from the side, front or upside down. I have a pair in an exo. Most of the day they sit on a branch or leaf. They are active if i feed them but they are most active at night and to view their activity its best to use a red light when its dark.
> Rubs arent the best enclosures for climbers as they may try to escape when the lids off but again the OP has not said what he wants to keep in them, or did i miss that?[/QU
> 
> he actually said what terrestrial, and whites dont fit into this catogory.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Frog off and go croak!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

animalstory said:


> hop off and go croak!



Very grown up


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

richie.b said:


> Very grown up


i cant be bothered with mardy as*ed people. 
RIBBIT.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

animalstory said:


> i cant be bothered with mardy as*ed people.
> RIBBIT.


My mistake i thought i was having a discussion with an adult, obviously not


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

richie.b said:


> My mistake i thought i was having a discussion with an adult, obviously not


i do think your vivs are well smart though. :2thumb:
Yeah i have to agree i wouldnt keep a dart in a rub.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

animalstory said:


> Frog off and go croak!


 Any need for that?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> Any need for that?


The post had died, why not leave it that way.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

2 days doesn't make for a dead thread....

Anyway, to get back onto topic. Couple of reasons not to use rubs for amphibians:-

Most are designed for storing objects, and are NOT made of food safe plastic. Combined with high humidity this means there is a risk (note I am not saying it WILL happen, only that it CAN happen) of the plastic in the rub leeching harmful substances, the skin on amphibians will transfer these substances into the amphibian. The rubs that are food quality are not usually big enough for the long term housing of most amphibians.

They inhibit the viewing of the animals living inside them. Most amphibian keepers like to be able to see their charges, and often like to house them in something attractive to the eye.

Rubs just aren't as popular amongst amphibian keepers as they are for some reptile keepers (usually those who's focus is on breeding and housing large numbers for the purpose of breeding, rathen than on how they look), amphibian keepers it's all about watching and observing their animals, rather than handling, so it make more sense to house them in a viv.

If you want to use a rub, that's your choice, but personally I wouldn't.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Good point re the food-safe plastic- I hadn't even thought of that.


----------

